# Do any of your past posts on this website make you cringe?



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

.


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes. Shame I can't delete them.


----------



## The Watcher (Mar 28, 2015)

Probably, if I bothered to look. Shame (?) i'll repeat them.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't go back and look but I would assume so.

Wish it was possible to edit or delete.

Or just to properly delete an account.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

T His happens pretty much every website I go to.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah. When I was 1st getting into Akira, I thought Tetsuo was an INFJ, and I spread it all over this website, and now I'm struggling to cover up my tracks by zealously reiterating that he is an INFP.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Omg so many of them..it's crazy.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Not particularly. I'll look back, chuckle, and say "I was stupid back then. Let's see how many people actually believe what I said." I find actions much more cringe-worthy than words. They leave more of a lasting impression.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*_* yeah, awesome posts aren't they!? I like reading mine, super cringe worthy. This one isn't any different 8D


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

I deliberately put extra effort in what I post to make sure I won't hate it (so much) when I get to read it again in the future. Like anybody cares about that...


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Not really lol


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I was 15 when I joined the forum.That's all the response I need to give lmao


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

No, I'm thankful that I had the opportunity to utter it on this site.
Only by saying utterly stupid stuff and realizing how dumb I was,* 
had I the opportunity to get somewhat less retarded.*


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

*looks at post count*

Oh I'm sure there are more than a few cringe-worthy posts in them. Fortunately nobody's ever gonna read them short of few overzealous thread necromancers come along.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Of course.





I'm sure there are a few posts where I may hint that I'm humanist....I'm really not; I'm just here to watch it all burn.
-Trump


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, I posted some silly stuff in my first few months here.


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm tired of having to rewrite my posts. It's just claimed that the message I entered was too short and I couldn't retrieve it by going back. It's done this before.

None that I can think of on this site. Sometime's I'll word something awkwardly but more importantly I'll want to add something, clarify something or edit out a mistake (unintentionally said something inaccurate or inconsistent). As a general rule I try to avoid editing because one justifies another and another.


----------



## Enxu (Dec 14, 2012)

No. I might want to be more reserved in/rephrase some posts, but nothing I've posted is cringe-worthy.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

All. The time.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

Not really. I think that it shows development.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I occasionally still get thanks from posts I find cringeworthy now. Those fucking "You know you're a X when" threads...*sigh*


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

A little.


----------



## Crescent (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh yes! It's good to know there are others.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I have changed views on certain things, but more often I come across an old post and feel pretty good about how I articulated the view. There are exceptions, but they are less common than being satisfied with how I present myself, even if my views have changed. 
Even when I have been childishly flippant, I will still find it amusing in retrospect .


----------



## krentz (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm not too dissimilar to Orange, actually. My views haven't really changed, per se; more like developed, though I can also think of a couple of exceptions. It tends to be more often though that I read something and think "wow this guy knows what he's talking about! me too!" only to realise it was actually me. That sounds narcissistic, I know. Don't care. 

Sometimes it can be interesting to look back on my state of mind at a given time, because the things I said are usually still "familiar" to me even if I don't still feel the same way now. It's also funny to see how the way I express myself changes, or doesn't, depending on the phases of my life I'm going through. I don't know, I just find it interesting to have an insight into the mindset of past-me and see how it matches up to my memories of how I was and compare it to myself now.

I didn't even know it was possible to feel that something I've done was cringeworthy, but there are exceptions. I have chat logs of myself from MSN and IRC when I was in my early to mid teens. Those... _those_ are cringeworthy. Occasionally impressively insightful - but mostly cringeworthy


----------



## Christian Exodia (May 28, 2014)

Cant be bothered to check.

Not sure if yes or no.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

yes :blushed:
there are some threads I don't want to go near again because of my embarrassing posts. particularly when I first joined. some of the things I have wrote are so dumb lol.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

yea i was 12 when i made my account lol...


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Probably but luckily I never revisit ancient threads and have forgotten about pretty much all of them. 700+(close to 800! wtf!!)? Feels like 100


----------



## SpamBot101 (Jan 27, 2016)

No. When I type out a post, I'm always checking if this is appropriate or right. Also, I'm new, so.........


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

More like anything from my past can make me cringe.
Anyyything.

Let me tell you some stories in two words from them.

Anime Phase.
Experimenting phase.
Phase Phase.
etc.


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

I joined like two days ago, so not yet.


----------



## Lerena (Sep 4, 2015)

My past posts on any website make me cringe. This website, I'm sure, is no exception to that.


----------



## Precision_Firefly (Aug 2, 2015)

No. I only have 5, though. Time will surely accrue them..


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah, mostly, but I'm mostly okay with it.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh dear god, yes. It's not even funny.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

The ones where I was trying to be cute or acted like I knew what I was talking about when I had no idea....


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

Yep. Sometimes I cringe even at posts I've made only moments ago, I dunno why I even type stuff on this website when I often just cringe right after I post it. And probably I'll get the same feeling right after posting this, lol.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Why would they?


----------



## Nesta (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes. Some times I overthink posting and sometimes I under think posting. I think it's just human nature to say things we regret and when they typed instead of spoken into the air, there is greater chance that they might come back when least expected. I think I am mostly ok with what I put out there.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes. Sometimes they're so cringeworthy that I have to watch Sarah Palin videos to comfort myself.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh yeah for sure especially the ones where I first mistook myself as an intuitive (prior to knowledge on cognitive functions) and talked shit about sensors

 (at self)

:blushed:

(LMAO) -I mean I just have to chuckle at myself.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

No.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh yes... I've said this before, but I was 16 when I joined this forum. That's basically 'nuff said. I'm only 22, but a lot of shit happened in those 6 years, so. I'm a full grown adult now 

I'd say that when I first joined, I was a little too eager to fit the ENFP stereotype. I was a little loud too, as loud as someone can be on a forum. I was always going around talking about sexual things, posting annoying meme pictures. Talking about my quirky habits no one cares about. I still talk about sexual things, but anyway...Really, I think I was a little too eager to fit in in general, which isn't rare for a 16 year old, I know. That's part of their charm

Now I'm obnoxious in a less cringey way
#Gottakeepgrowing


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

no, but they do give me diarrhea, menstrual cramps and migraines 
one time it gave me a yeast infection
yup, the old vaginal drip
it was so bad i had to scrape it out 
then i baked some italian bread with it


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

How hard is it to install delete option?


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

It depends on what mode I'm in.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

No. I do this weird thing called thinking before posting.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Prada said:


> No. I do this weird thing called thinking before posting.


It's funny, because posts like these can make me cringe most coming from myself if on a thread like this one with friendly disclosure.

I guess we all have our own cringe-o-meters.

Mine isn't even really consistent though lol.

Thoughts and feelings change.

(You're an ENTJ Hufflepuff? That's a cool combo )


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Veggie said:


> It's funny, because posts like these can make me cringe most coming from myself if on a thread like this one with friendly disclosure.
> 
> I guess we all have our own cringe-o-meters.
> 
> ...


It could be a Fi vs. Fe thing. Besides, it's not like I judge people if their older posts make them cringe. That's your business but I simply see no point in it unless it was rude. But the level of rudeness has little to do with how old my posts are and more with my emotional state at the point of writing.

And yes, despite preferring Slithering, I'm way too strongly opinionated on ethics to actually go there. Hufflepuff is a house I would definitely belong to.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

I haven't been here long enough, but surely some day I can concur. However, looking up and reading my past posts on other forums makes me cringe. Especially the ones I made when I was around 19-20. At least I can note that I've definitely made progress.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

It reminds me of a saying such as " loathe your writing but write anyway". As long as you keep on cringing, you'll know there is some genuine substance in your writing even though it's weird as anything.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Hahaha oh god yes I refuse to believe i existed prior to one year ago


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Who couldn't miss the classics? A cherry picking of previous liked posts should suffice.


> Just the responses that would come from a competive male human during mating season.





> Because little boys get this way when they don't [get] what they want. I feel unappreciated by society and underwhelmed by society's standards.





> Oh good. PerC needs a Nazi moderator to neutralize all of these communist biases. Like adding a strong base to a strong acid. This will create a neutral result. Chemistry works here, where does it not work?





> They make a well made base operating system. Then we pirate it and modify it illegally. That is our model.





> Exactly, younger psychopaths such as myself are more in need of affection and to be placed on a virtual pedestal to be worshipped and adored from afar.





> You should try growing humans in a laboratory and injecting fish genes to make them unfreezable.





> No obligation exists to improve public welfare.





> Just be like me and deliberately disagree with what everyone says on the internet.





> No causality and change are merely illusions.





> Do you like people? Why?





> Now look at the bright side. Socialism is executed beautifully by ants. Sadly, we are ants as it is. There's nothing we can do.





> "Did you know? Hunger affects 1 out of every 7 INTPs. The biggest reason INTPs are hungry, both in the U.S. and in other first world countries, is poverty springing from a strong aversion to working a fulltime job with health insurance. Instead, the INTP spends their time on pursuits such as reading, philosophy, and the MBTI. Poverty often means INTPs not only don’t have enough to eat, they don’t have access to fast internet, health care or indoor plumbing. They face hunger, disease and even death. To end INTP hunger, we must work together to break the cycle of poverty, by providing food and long-term solutions like better internet and more cats. Donate now to create a world where no INTP goes to bed hungry!"





> -I used to think everyone died of cancer if they got too old. -I never knew what happened to presidents after their terms ended so I just assumed that they just died.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Who couldn't miss the classics? A cherry picking of previous liked posts should suffice.


I see no cringe here. Only hilarity.


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

Only one of them, one. What was I even thinking!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Retsu said:


> I see no cringe here. Only hilarity.


Perhaps there are betters. Had I more RAM I could obtain more in a timely and smooth manner.


----------



## Cascadia (Mar 3, 2016)

Yes, and I've only been here 5 days!


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes, yes and yes. I have lots of those here. LOTS.


----------

